# Cranberry Lime



## ffemt128

Started a batch of pee this morning, decided that this will be a batch of Cranberry Lime since I recently bottled a batch of normal pee. I'll add 30 oz of lime around 1040 then backsweeten with a can of frozen cranberry at a rate of 1 can per gallon. Initial sg was 1082 and I'm using 1116 yeast.


----------



## olusteebus

Should be good. When do you expect to be drinking it?


----------



## ffemt128

I won't even consider bottling until the middle of February at the earliest. I just need to get stocked up for summer. Last year we went through 20+ gallons.


----------



## Arne

ffemt128 said:


> I won't even consider bottling until the middle of February at the earliest. I just need to get stocked up for summer. Last year we went through 20+ gallons.


 
Stand back, look at it and poof! Where the heck did it go????  Arne.


----------



## ffemt128

I've been strirring the batch daily. Getting a nice foamy head upon stirring. I'll check SG on Friday and I anticipate being able to add lime at that point. Once SG hits 1.00 I'll transfer into a 6 gallon carboy until fermentation completes then I'll add the Cranberry concentrate around the end of January.


----------



## ffemt128

Checked the Sg this am. We were sitting at 1056 so I added remaining energizer, nutrient and lime juice. I'm figuring on needing to transfer to a carboy next weekend. Very slow ferment with it only being 55 degrees in the cellar.


----------



## ffemt128

Still stirring everyday. SG at 1050 this am.


----------



## ffemt128

Well after 2 weeks of this very slow cool ferment, my sg is down to 1.032. Still have a long way to go before it sees glass. Lime flavor is very prominent at this point. I used 48 oz of lemon at the begining and 45 oz of lime when I added that. I may have to start another batch of this after Christmas. It seems to be a bigger hit than the regular Skeeter Pee. Although I like them both.


----------



## Arne

Doug, I have been putting about 30 oz. of lime juice in a 5 gal. batch since the second batch I made. Seems like it smooths it out a bit. Last summer I kinda got behind with the stuff. Had 5 gal. that was clear and stabalized but not sweetened or bottled. I put a 14 oz. can of Cranberry in a gal. jug, racked it full of the s.p. Made a tasty hot weather drink. THe gallons didn't seem to last long, either. Good luck with yours. Arne. Oh, I also added a can of frozen strawberry to a couple of the gallons instead of the cranberry. Found it needed about a can and a half instead of just the can. It also made the wine very cloudy where the cranberry left it clear. Drank it anyway and the clouds didn't hurt a thing. Have some sitting now about ready to stabalize and bottle. Mite put strawberry in a gal. and let it sit til summer to see if it will clear. Arne.


----------



## Hokapsig

I am going to ask that you guys continuously update this thread as Doug gave me the recipe and I'm attempting this one.


----------



## ffemt128

Well finally after 19 days I was able to transfer the Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee into glass. SG made it to 1.000. Has great lime smell still. 

Arne, I went with the 45 oz as this is a 6 gallon batch (actually about 6 1/2 gallon) and I wanted the lime and lemon ratios to be about equal. I have made it both ways in the past and both have turned out well. Once the cranberry gets added this won't see bottles until about April so it will be almost 5-6 months old and should have some time to smooth out. 

I'll be starting another batch next month, maybe I'll give that a try with 32 oz lemon and 30 oz of lime. Time will tell.


----------



## wineforfun

So you used lemon and lime juice instead of all lemon? How does this affect the flavor, etc.?


----------



## ffemt128

wineforfun said:


> So you used lemon and lime juice instead of all lemon? How does this affect the flavor, etc.?


 

Lemon up front, Lime at the second addition then back sweeten with a combination of Cranberry concentrate and sugar to your taste. What does the combination do? When back sweetening you get a nice lime flavor combined with the cranberry, the lemon if barely noticiable if at all. It's a very good combination.


----------



## geek

This sounds really good....how's the color, any pictures?


----------



## Hokapsig

I just added the rest of the nutrient at 1.050 and at 1.020 I'll add the 30 oz. of Reallime.


----------



## reefman

Doug,
Can you share your full recipe? 
This sounds good....I might switch to lime/cranberry.
I just started my first batch of pee, added the slurry yesterday, and already this morning it's bubbling away. My slurry came from an Ice style reisling kit that I have in secondary now.
Thanks


----------



## ffemt128

Here is the base recipe I started with. I will say that I went with 48 oz lemon and 45 oz of lime and it turned out well last year. 

*Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee*

32 oz Real Lemon
32 oz Real Lime
16 Cups Sugar (1.080 sg)
¾ tsp tannin
Pectic enzyme per directions
Lavin 1118 yeast
6 tsp yeast nutrient
3 tsp yeast energizer
5 cans frozen cranberry concentrate.


Mix lemon surgar and necessary water to get to 6 ½ gallons. Add half the amount of nutrient and energizer. Add tannin and pectic enzyme. Create a yeast starter and pitch starter. When sg reaches 1.050 add remainder of enzyme and nutrient. At 1.010-1.020 add 32 oz of lime juice. Transfer to carboy when sg reaches 1.000 or lower. Allow fermentation to complete. Stabilize with kmeta and sorbate. Allow to clear or use sparkaloid to aid in clearing. Add 5 cans of frozen cranberry concentrate and additional sugar to sweeten to your taste. 1.010-1.020 is the general range. Allow to age and bottle when clear. 

Additional lime can be added to taste or serve with a lime wedge .


----------



## geek

Doug,

what flavor comes forward? I assume you bottled?


----------



## ffemt128

geek said:


> Doug,
> 
> what flavor comes forward? I assume you bottled?


 

I have not bottled this year's batch. Temps in my cellar are only 55 degrees so it's slow clearing. Once back sweetened with the Cranberry you get both the Cranberry and the lime with the lime being a bit subdued. I've made it using the recipe above and also with 48/45 and both turn out well IMHO.


----------



## barryjo

Two years ago, I put a can of Frozen cranberry (Old Orchard) in a 3 gallon batch of SP. It took a blue ribbon at a regional fair. Since then straight SP has also gotten a blue.


----------



## ffemt128

Cooking up some sparkoloid as I type. I'll add that when it's ready then rack again in a week or 2. Racked this am to get off the initial lees.


----------



## ffemt128

Cranberry Lime is starting to clear nicely after last racking and adding sparkoloid. Still not perfectly clear but it's getting there. I'll rack off the sparkoloid created lees next Monday.


----------



## Hokapsig

ok Doug, I transferred the Lemon/Lime Pee to a carboy last night. I will toss in the meta and benzoate tonight, or should I let it clear first? OR should I add a cup of sparkloid? and when does the cranberry get added?


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> ok Doug, I transferred the Lemon/Lime Pee to a carboy last night. I will toss in the meta and benzoate tonight, or should I let it clear first? OR should I add a cup of sparkloid? and when does the cranberry get added?


 
I generally allow my wines to clear sit for 2-3 weeks after transferring to carboy then rack again. At that point I would stabilize if fermentation is complete and add clearing agent if needed. The pee will generally clear on it's own. I added Sparkoloid because mine in the 55 degree cellar was going no where. It's just about totally clear now and I'll rack off the sparkoloid lees in a week or two. I don't recall if I stabilized this batch yet, I'd have to check my records. Will likely shoot for cranberry juice the end of the month then let clear again.


----------



## ffemt128

Picked up the Cranberry concentrate this afternoon. Will be adding later.


----------



## ffemt128

Will be transferring the Cranberry Lime to a bucket for back sweetening today. Going to initially shoot for 1.008 and go from there. May end up running it through the filter after I'm done before it goes back into carboy for another couple weeks of aging. We'll see what time I have available.


----------



## ffemt128

With one can per gallon, sg is currently sitting at 1.014.. Filtering now.


----------



## ffemt128

Still need to bottle the remaining 5 gallons, but here's what was left from the partial gallon. 2 more bottles are the cellar.


----------



## frenzy92

ffemt128 said:


> Still need to bottle the remaining 5 gallons, but here's what was left from the partial gallon. 2 more bottles are the cellar.
> 
> View attachment 6864



Wow, that's a beautiful color! I'll have to try this version soon. Our Dragon's Blood and Tropical fruit skeeter pee are both coming along nicely. I've never tried this stuff before, so this is a totally new experience. But it sure smells amazing and I think Cranberry Lime would be delish also!


----------



## ffemt128

My wife said the lime is more prominent in this batch than the Cranberry but still very good. I think the next batch I'll cut back to on the lime and also the lemon, maybe go 32 oz lemon and 30 oz of lime but still back sweeten with 1 can of concentrate per gallon. I'm considering adding another can or 2 of concentrate but I don't want it too sweet. 

Right now, to me, this could be very dangerous. A bottle went down way to easy between 2 of us.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to try and get the Cranberry Lime Pee bottled today on my lunch break. Have a full 5 gallons, should get 25 bottles based on the size of the carboy. Guess the extra one will get a tasting cork.


----------



## geek

let us know how it tastes


----------



## ffemt128

geek said:


> let us know how it tastes


 
It's good, we already bottled and drank the extra 3 liters that were in a jug. Lime is a little more forward than the cranberry but it's very good.


----------



## wineforfun

What type of cranberry juice are you racking it onto? I can't find any 100% frozen concentrate in the store, only 100% that is mixed with white grape.

There is a Welchs cranberry frozen concentrate, not 100%, that has corn syrup and other stuff already in it. I assume that would be ok since the point is to sweeten it up some with the cranberry flavor.


----------



## wineforfun

Going to bottle this this weekend. Had to go with Orchard Spray 100% Cranberry Blend. Took a taste of the finished wine and it will be interesting to see what a few months in the bottle does for it. Can definitely taste the lime juice with a hint of cranberry. I am thinking the lime will mellow and the cranberry will come forward.


----------



## CBell

Thinking of starting a batch of this. Seems like cranberry is not the forward flavor, and I would like it to be, but without making it too sweet. Couple questions. 

Anyone think about using cranberry juice as a base instead of water? Any pros/cons to that as far as anyone can see? 

Also, anyone using whole cranberries in this? Just like, get six pounds and press them a la dragon blood? 

Obviously I wouldn't probably do both of these things together, but one or the other, I am leaning toward whole cranberries but don't want to if there is some reason not to that I am unaware of. 

Cheers.


----------



## wineforfun

Just bottled my cranberry/lime this weekend. It is awesome. I can't wait to let it sit bottled for a couple of months and then start popping corks. This will definitely be one of my "keeper" recipes. 
Thanks Doug.


----------



## petey

CBell said:


> Thinking of starting a batch of this. Seems like cranberry is not the forward flavor, and I would like it to be, but without making it too sweet. Couple questions.
> 
> Anyone think about using cranberry juice as a base instead of water? Any pros/cons to that as far as anyone can see?
> 
> Also, anyone using whole cranberries in this? Just like, get six pounds and press them a la dragon blood?
> 
> Obviously I wouldn't probably do both of these things together, but one or the other, I am leaning toward whole cranberries but don't want to if there is some reason not to that I am unaware of.
> 
> Cheers.



.this weekend ill be bottling my cranberry/like skeeter. It's cranberry season in south jersey, so I had to empty my freezer of 9 pounds of frozen cranberry . 

9# cranberry
2 bottles lime juice (30 oz)
Inerted 18 cup sugar. 9 cup water
All the usual chems
Top up to 6 gal SG 1.074
Montrachet yeast ( all I had)
Used the pressed method. The berries mushed up nice after a couple days
Followed Dave's recipe
After stabilizing, back sweeten with 2 cans cranberry concentrate
Nice!

My tropical breeze turned out a winner too
Endless possibilities thanks Dave!


----------

